# Que multiherramienta recomiendan



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola amigos, estoy a punto de comprarme una multiherramienta y me encontré en una disyuntiva, vi la Topeak Hexus 2 y la Park tool mtb-3 en muy buen precio y se ven muy completas, pero luego entre en los temas posteados en inglés y muchos recomiendan la Crank Brothers m17.

Aquí los links de las tres:

https://www.crankbrothers.com/tools_M17

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - Hexus? II

Premium Rescue Tool | Park Tool

Una cosa más, los tronchacadenas son estandár o cambia segun el tipo de cadena?

¿Cuál es la que usan ustedes? Muchas gracias por compartir su experiencia, saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Aqui Park Tool MTB 3 , la recomiendo con los ojos cerrados , la mia tiene facil unos 10 años y sigue como cuando era nueva, Park Tool es lider mundial en la fabricacion de herramientas para bici asi que para que buscarle por otro lado.

El tronchacadenas te sirve para cadenas de 7,8,9,10 y 11 pasos.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Yo uso una Crank Bros vieja, al dia de hoy no a fallado.

Las herramientas de Park son excelentes.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Yo tengo la Topeak Hexus y te la puedo recomendar.
Sobre todo el troncha cadenas me ha servido muy bien. lo malo es que necesitas una llave allen extra para poder usarlo.
Cualquiera de las 3 opciones me parece buena. Pero si tuviera que elegir de nuevo me iría por la Park Tool.
Saludos.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Muchas gracias, la Park tool será, en cuanto la compre subiré mis primera impresiones para completar un poquito la entrada. Saludos


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Solo he tenido la top peak y crank brothers. Te recomiendo mas la crank bros por que mi top peak ya esta toda oxidada y la crank bros se ve como nueva despues de 5 años. Saludos


----------



## ssombra (Sep 5, 2013)

En realidad no necesitas una llave extra, una de las palancas de plástico que sirven para cambiar las ruedas (las que vienen en los laterales de la herramienta) tiene una llave allen extra justo para el troncha cadenas. A mi me gusta mucho pero no he probado las otras dos que mencionas.











albxor said:


> Yo tengo la Topeak Hexus y te la puedo recomendar.
> Sobre todo el troncha cadenas me ha servido muy bien. lo malo es que necesitas una llave allen extra para poder usarlo.
> Cualquiera de las 3 opciones me parece buena. Pero si tuviera que elegir de nuevo me iría por la Park Tool.
> Saludos.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Gracias por el Tip ssombra.
que raro que no me haya dado cuenta.

Saludos.


----------

